# Lightroom and Wacom Pen & Touch Small tablet



## Hoggy (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi everybody,

I just got this above named tablet and am wondering in what way is LR supposed to be pressure sensitive...  The adjustment brush has been mentioned in some Google searches, but I fail to find any combination that shows any pressure sensitivity.  I tried changing the values for flow and density but fail to find a combo that responds to pressure.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## HappyMartin (Jun 7, 2015)

I am unfamiliar with pressure sensitive settings in Lightroom. I do use the brush with the Wacom as I said on another thread because I feel I have more control than with a mouse. By control I mean hand control, not pressure control. 

For or fine work I head to PS where I can set pressure to work with flow or brush size. Generally when spotting I set pressure sensitivity to control size.


----------



## Hoggy (Jun 8, 2015)

Here's one source that claims the LR adjustment brush is pressure sensitive.. about 1:45 in it talks about LR.

https://youtu.be/ZqWCvdacI0c

But I don't seem to notice it.


----------



## HappyMartin (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't see it either. I watched that video.  I don't see any pressure sensitivity input in LR.


----------



## Hoggy (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah..  I don't get it..  Maybe it would only work for the Intuos Pro Pen & Touch models??  Which model do you have?
Although I would think that's awfully unfair if they enable it only for the Pro models.
Another possibility I'm thinking is maybe the pressure sensitivity needs to be set to a certain amount in the Wacom prefs - maybe there's a very narrow range of sensitivity settings where it'll work??

Does anybody else notice pressure sensitivity in LR?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 9, 2015)

I think there's a bug in Lightroom in respect of Wacom pressure sensitivity, I've seen other reports I'm sure. So hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## HappyMartin (Jun 9, 2015)

I am using the Intuos Pro 5 I think it is

thanks for the info Jim. As I move more and more of my editing to LR this issue will become more important


----------



## Hoggy (Jun 10, 2015)

Hmm..  I think I might be noticing a tad bit of pressure sensitivity when the flow is below 100 (opacity at 100).  Or maybe I'm just seeing things.  I mainly tried with flows of 50-70 here, 50 mainly.

What I did is make an image black (or extremely close to it) via basic panel with -exposure, -shadow, and -highlights, +contrast..  And then testing it out with a +exposure, highlight, shadow brush.


----------



## davidedric (Jun 10, 2015)

Tbh I just rely on the brush settings.  Trying to use pressure sensitivity would be too much for me


----------



## HappyMartin (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't know Hoggy. You don't have to try so hard to see the effect of pressure in PS. I pretty much expect to still do that type of editing in PS. 

I I have a bit more to say but I was in for preliminary tests for eye surgery today and my eyes are not coping well with the screen.   Will try tomorrow


----------



## HappyMartin (Jun 11, 2015)

I can see again. 

What I wanted to say yesterday is as follows, and it is only my personal opinion based on my own workflow and experinces.  

When LR was launched I felt the strength of the processing was partly i the lovely gradients you could create using things like saturation and colour. They were and are fast, easy and can look quire natural when used intelligently. The weakness was obviously no way to edit them and erase parts of them and that has now been added. The problem is no ability to create selections. Only freehand brushing and a very rudimentary auto masking system. It is a recipe for disaster I feel. Imagine PS with no selection ability. Insane.

There is a lovely work around however. Once image editing is done in LR, just prior to whatever gradient effect is applied, create a snapshot. Then apply the gradient and make another snapshot. Then export to PS as a smart object. In PS duplicate the smart object layer but as a smart object. You then have two smart object layers. On he both one double click on the icon in the layer palette and select the first snapshot without the gradient and on the top layer select the snapshot with the gradient. Create a layer mask and edit out any part of the gradient you don't wish to use. All selection tools can be used including the pen tool.

I don't see myself using LR to edit a gradient unless very broad soft brush work will do the job


----------



## Hoggy (Jun 12, 2015)

davidedric said:


> Tbh I just rely on the brush settings.  Trying to use pressure sensitivity would be too much for me



Probably too much for me too, but if the tablet has the possibility, darn it if I don't want to try using it. 



HappyMartin said:


> I don't know Hoggy. You don't have to try so hard to see the effect of pressure in PS. I pretty much expect to still do that type of editing in PS.



Very true.  Like Jim says, there must be a bug in there.
(Hope the eye surgery situation works out ok.)


----------



## davidedric (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Hoggy, I see that this is a bug fixed in 6.1, just released 

Dave


----------



## Hoggy (Jun 22, 2015)

It still didn't work for me - UNTIL I completely disabled the native Windows tablet stuff.

Now it works with my [upgrade] to an Intuos Pro Small (the ExpressKeys are in a MUCH more useful position now, too).


----------

